

Ask HN: Is Lockerz.com legit? - raptrex

So a friend of mine had me sign up for this site, saying you can get free stuff by watching videos and stuff. Site looks well made but a google search shows little info on this site. This site:http://hubpages.com/hub/Is-Lockerz-legit 
says "As a testament to the legitimacy of Lockerz.com, its CEO, Kathy Savitt, used to be Vice President at Amazon.com and the CMO at American Eagle. " I'm looking at some of the videos and they got celebrity endorsements, but my gut feeling says this is some kind of scam since I cant find much info on this site. Anyone got some info?
======
mdolon
Lockerz is what made a lot of users on my site (pikagame.com) fanatics about
free stuff. They do send out prizes however the process is somewhat shady, as
they have a limited quantity and the prizes are only available at a certain
time/day (kind of like Woot).

It might get you something but honestly it's probably not worth the time.

------
thinkbohemian
Why not sign up using a disposable email such as <http://whyspam.me>
(disclosure:developer) and get a P.O. box and try it out. Then you can let us
know.

WhySpam also tracks spammers and not-legit sites, so you can check to see if
someone reported on it already.

